# Therma-Tru Fiber Clasic Doors



## tburritt (Jan 16, 2008)

What is everyone else charging for finishing fiberglass doors? I use the stain kits recomended by the manufacture and charge around 400 single around 600 double and aprox 150 per side light keeping in mind that the process takes 3-4 trips over a 4-5 period depending on curing time for stain. That is for jobs that are within 15 mile radius of my shop cost is higher if outside area..........What is everyones thoughts? THE FLOOR IS OPEN :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

You will learn, if you are around long enough to keep your prices to yourself. Your price is your price if it works for you.


----------



## tburritt (Jan 16, 2008)

My prices are not a trade secret......There are other companies in the area that under bid me a lot of time and it does not bother me one bit because if and when the finish goes bad in a year the manufacture contacts me in most cases to fix the problem. Then I do not disclose the price since it varries depending on how the previous finisher improperly sold his services. Generally using a non-manufacture recommended product or improper cure times. I do not feel it has to do with how long your in business as you refered to but more of how you present yourself and how well you know your products you are selling!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with you tburritt. We are not a not some spacial task team but just painters. I get been involve with hundred and thousand dollar contract deals, and the prices set on the table before my eyes . If your costumer believes in you as there painter the other guy is just being used for there numbers.

I believe your numbers for the fiber glass doors are good. however I would charge at least 200 a side for a single.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you will learn, if you are here long enough, that you can ask me about prices, and ill gladly tell you. 

i think you are in a good price range if you are there and already doing work

that many stops/visits can put a hurtin on you


----------

